# a few q's



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

I just cleaned my fish tank all the way so i took a few pics














































what do you guys feed your goldfish, i feed mine oranges
i also took out the tank heater

and i am gonna put a small algee eater in there


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you put the fish back in the tank with pure tap water? 

You are suppossed to cycle the tank to get the water perimeters where they need to be prior to adding fish.

In the future you should just do a 20% water change while vacuuming the gravel out. 

I'm still new that this so please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree ^^. You should never have to take all the fish out to clean the tank. Just use your gravel vac and clean the gravel and take out about 20-30% of the water, then replace.

I'm not sure if you rinsed the gravel or not, but you shouldn't do that.


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

i took all the water out and put 5 gal in, and 5 gal of their water back in

i had to take all the water out, it was so nasty in there and yes i gravel vac it once a week


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

You probably just disrupted your cycle; you're never supposed to fully empty a tank and clean the gravel. Remember what a pain cycling the 55 was? This tank is going to have to do that again, and it's going to be really hard on your stunted goldfish.

This is really frustrating for us, please understand that. 

You. Can't. Keep. Two. Goldfish. In. A. Ten. Gallon.

I bet it was nasty in there, because they make a ton of waste. DO NOT put an algae eater in there, it will only make more waste and make your situation even worse.

Please take our advice, we're trying to help you out.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I (surprisingly :-O) agree with Julie on this one.

Two goldfish in a ten gallon tank is too much. One goldfish in a ten gallon tank is pushing it. I'm a huge advocate of unconventional keeping and over-filtration. No filter will work for this situation. Someone on another thread described goldfish as, "Poop Demons." That's about as accurate as you can put it. Just look at the amount of poop in the bucket. How long where they in there to make that much poop? Probably not more than a few minutes.

Maybe you ought to consider putting the goldfish in that big new 55g tank and putting the little fish you have in there in your 10g. Just a thought.


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

thats food put in there for them...

1 gal per inch of fish is the rule

the black one is about 4inch
and the other one is 2.5

thats 6.5 gals


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

the one inch per gallon rule is WWWAAAAYYY outdated. i'm not sure what post its in, but this conversation has already been had somewhere else on this board. i'm sure Julie or Kristin can help me out here and remind everyone where that convo happens to be.


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

they seem to love being in there..so unitl i get my 55's new stand and decor, 
i am not even worried about them, i keep it clean, then move up to a 30 sooner or later


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm sure there are tons of posts about it Sarahbellum. 

For goldfish, another rule (which probably isn't great either) is 20g for the 1st and then 10g for every additional goldfish, meaning that you need a 30g for 2. Goldfish get large and are messy, so they require larger tanks. If a 30g is in the near future, you are doing good. Don't leave them in the 10g for too long.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

cool  i agree with them  just do what they say about the cycle


----------



## aidas_tank_keep (Feb 20, 2008)

i already plan on a 30 bow front in the future for them


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Honestly? A 30 isn't big enough. For 2 fancy goldies, another 55 is the way to go.


----------

